# migratory covers



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't think they would last that long even with paint, that stuff is like a sponge. Honestly, they would probably do the job for a few months even with regular rains, they would last indefinitely if it never rains or snows though. Get the plywood asap. John


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Go with Advantec, it will last forever, painted or not.

cchoganjr


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

larrymn said:


> could you use partical board/ osb for migratory covers? I know you'd have to paint the top side really good so the weather don't ruin them. but would they be ok to use?


I would say NOPE. Ply or pine. But, wafer or particle will get moisture and fall apart. They will wick like a sponge. Be surprised if you get through the season.


----------



## lakebilly (Aug 3, 2009)

I built 5 frame nucs w/ Advantech. The box is great, migratory cover bows. Make telescopic covers. The extra two boards will keep top from bowing. OSB will most certainly be regrettable, unless your looking very short term.


----------



## stangardener (Mar 8, 2005)

i've got 20 that are about 6 years old. just painted them again and figure they'll be good for another 6 years.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have used scraps. They work. They do not last.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I use ply scrap too. I saw my neighbor putting cut pieces out on the curb. I grabbed them and made 4 mig covers. I found that if I silicone caulk the edges before painting they won't bow in the rain. They stay nice and straight.


----------



## stevedc (Feb 24, 2012)

sorry, i'm new, what is a migratory cover vs regular cover?


----------



## RichardsonTX (Jul 3, 2011)

larrymn said:


> could you use partical board/ osb for migratory covers? I know you'd have to paint the top side really good so the weather don't ruin them. but would they be ok to use? They would just be temp. probably until I can get some 3/4 inch plywood. I just have a few sheets of osb/PB laying around and just wondering if I can use them.


Where you are at you'd have to use an exterior grade OSB. Exposure 1 grade OSB would fall apart on you pretty quickly although it would get you by until you could get the plywood and use that. Folks who are in very dry climates could get away with OSB. 

Advantech is very durable and is designed to be very stable in raining conditions when used as floor decking and the house is still being framed over a long period of time. Its also very stiff. 

MDO is a type of plywood that would be most ideal for using as an outside cover for your hive.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

If you want to confuse the lumber guy at Home Depot go in and ask for Advantech. Did that last week. Going to need a high end lumber store


----------



## RichardsonTX (Jul 3, 2011)

Gypsi said:


> If you want to confuse the lumber guy at Home Depot go in and ask for Advantech. Did that last week. Going to need a high end lumber store


Gypsi, call the Foxworth Galbraith lumber yard in Fort Worth and tell them you want 7/8" Advantech. They'll probably tell you that they have 1-1/8 Advantech or that they don't have any in stock but that they will order it for you. Don't buy the 1-1/8" material since its too heavy. If they don't have any then prepay (since you don't have a credit account with them) for 7/8" and they'll have you some within 2 days. If you have any problems, call me (George) at 254-733-1014 and I'll get it straightened out for you.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

How much for a 4x8 sheet of Advantech?


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

This must be your item:
AdvanTech, sub-flooring.
http://www.advantechperforms.com/


----------



## RichardsonTX (Jul 3, 2011)

Charlie B said:


> How much for a 4x8 sheet of Advantech?


$35-$40 I think. I'm not sure off the top of my head.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

lakebilly....do I read your post correctly. Your advantec migratory cover bowed. Were you using 7X8 or 1 1/8? 

I probably have 150 plus on 10 frame, 13 frame square, and 5 frame nucs, and I have never had one bow, painted or not. I use them because it is so easy to drill a hole and use a half gallon (or gallon) Mason jar feeder through the migratory cover. I overwinter with them. Nothing else. When early Spring arrives, you can feed without opening the hive, in late Summer, the jar cap completely seals the hole, so no robbing can occur.

If you have this experience, I wonder if others may also. I often recommend advantec, but I wouldn't if people start having trouble with it. I never have.

Runs $32.00 for 4X8 sheet. I use the 1 1/8. I would have to look it up, but, I think you could get 8, 16 1/2 X 20 and then 3, 9 frame nuc covers from a sheet. I buy very little. I get it free. If you get to know your local home builders, you won't have to buy it. Just get their cut offs from flooring. I use it for floor of bottom boards on nucs. It planes very nicely to fit the groove in the side rail. It would be too heavy for standard and 13 frame, square, hive bottom boards.

Gypsi, .. Our Home Depot, Lowe's, Square Deal, Glasgow Bldg Supply, and 21 other lumber stores in our area sells it. Maybe it is a regional thing.

cchoganjr


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

stevedec...migratory tops are single thickness covers without fronts and sides. They serve as the inner cover and top.

telescoping covers have fronts and sides and normally go over and inner cover or crown board.

cchoganjr


----------



## stangardener (Mar 8, 2005)

i haven't used the stuff made from sawdust (particle board)have used the stuff made from bigger chips (osb).


----------



## stevedc (Feb 24, 2012)

thanks mr. Hogan.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

At the moment I ended up with 3 migratory covers out of 3/4 inch plywood. That will run me for a little bit. I had no problem finding advantech online, but local retailers listed are a couple of non-big-box lumber yards. At the moment, I'll put some nice thick glue on the perimeter of these so they don't warp and bow, and I have covers. Good enough.


----------



## spencer (Dec 7, 2004)

I will cover my homemade migratory covers with some rolled roof flashing from the local home improvement store. I also will lightly spray paint the flashing once it's in place, to remove the glare from the sun.


----------

